# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đến Đà Nẵng ăn bò tái Cầu Mống ở đâu

## heocoi

Món thịt bò tái là món ăn đặc biệt ngon và khá quen thuộc với hầu hết các khách sành ăn mỗi khi có dịp về Quảng Nam và Đà Nẵng. Cầu Mống là một địa danh ở bên quốc lộ, cách Đà Nẵng 15km, thuộc địa phận xã Điện Phương, Huyện Điện Bàn. Ở đây có hàng chục quán phục vụ món thịt bó tái ngon được pha thái khéo léo (từng miếng thái có cả phần thịt lẫn da) ăn với mắm nêm pha tương, ớt, tỏi, đường, chanh và các loại rau kèm theo chuối chát, khế chua, rau thơm..., bánh tráng mè nướng giòn. Bò tái có cách đây khá lâu và ngày càng xuất hiện ở nhiều nơi như trong thành phố Đà Nẵng, Hội An, Tam Kỳ, Vĩnh Điện, và vào tận thành phố Hồ Chí Minh với bản hiệu “Bò tái Cầu Mống”.

Một số địa chỉ:

1.BÀ NGỌC
Địa chỉ: 228 Đống Đa

2.BÒ TÁI
Địa chỉ: 103 Triệu Nữ Vương
Điện thoại: (84)511.824676

3.HỘI QUÁN
Địa chỉ: 155 Nguyễn Văn Linh
Điện thoại: (84)511.656595

4.QUÁN 356
Địa chỉ: 356 Đống Đa

5.THÁI NGƯ
Địa chỉ: 151 Nguyễn Văn Linh
Điện thoại: (84)511.655923

6.TIẾN THÀNH
Địa chỉ: 227 Trần Phú
Điện thoại: (84)511.820817

7.VIỆT 1
Địa chỉ: 315 Lê Duẩn
Điện thoại: (84)511.891251




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Địa chỉ chuẩn đấy . Chỉ cần ăn một nơi cho biết thôi . Ăn bình thường thua bún riêu đậu hà nội là ngon nhứt''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## namnguyen

Đợt tới vào thử vài món mới được...

----------


## dung89

Thích món này, hay dê tái cũng ngon  :Big Grin:

----------

